# Hello from Germany too



## Natasha (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,

I was born 34 years ago in Los Angeles (Van Nuys) California, and am living now in Germany since 1983. So my englisch might be sometimes not quite correct. :roll: 
I worked as an Animal Keeper for almost 10 years, but had to quit because of some health problems (Cat and bird allergy).
I always had alot of pets, and still have many (Mantis, Poison Dart Frog, Gekkos, Bearded Pygmy Chameleon, Axolotl, Winter White Russian Dwarf Hamster, Gerbils, Neocaridina,....). 

I started breeding Fancy Mice and African Soft-furred Rats about 8 month ago, the males mostly as food for my 3 Ball Pythons (Monty, Lilith and Wuermchen) and the females as pet mice. 
Lately I finally managed to get some mice that look more like show mice (bigger and with bigger ears), and in nice colours.  
I´m hoping to get a better size with these animals.

Here my Homepage (it needs an update on pictures of my new mice):
http://inas-dragons-lair.de/
(A translation into english is planned.)

Have to update the photos of my breeding mice. My main coat colours are Dove and Blue in self, pied (broken) and in tan, and further siamese. Sometimes Burmese and Chocolate. The only Coat Varieties I breed are short hair and satin. I did had in the beginning 2 Abyssinians (pointed) too, but they were very illness-prone, so I never bred with them. I wasn´t the only breeder that made that experience here in Germany. One reason why I don´t want to try to breed them anymore.

And like Vivian I´m in the IGLFZ (Interessen Gemeinschaft für Farbmaus Liebhaber- und Futtertierzuechter) too. 

My knowlegde in genetics I learned during my time breeding Show quality Zebra Finches (with alot of Black) for over 6 years, now I´m learning the mice genetics. :mrgreen: 
And before that I was learning genetiks in Dogs. Had a Canaan Dog (FCI - Show Dog) back then, but a breeding with her failed, because she didn´t accept the male dog, btw the only one in entire Germany back then. 

Greetings,
Natasha


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcomeany


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello!!
I have a mouse named monty! But I spell it montie


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey welcome, enjoy! Love to see some of your many pets


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome Natasha


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome!! Hope you enjoy visiting here 
Love Wuermchens name!!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

yuu huu natasha *happy*

my translator *lol*

nice to see you here..the peaples here are all verry nic!


----------

